# Anyone fancy a C2S? Looking to sell mine sharpish...



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm looking to dispose of the car sharpish as I have the potential to purchase lets say my all time favorite car of the moment but time is against me a little. I need to seal the deal pretty quickly as the car is delivered August for a 1st Sept Registration...

Spec is -

997 C2S (May â€™06)
Leather interior in Black
19 inch Carrera S wheel
Basalt Black
Wheel centre set
ParkAssist (parking aid rear)
Automatically dimming interior and exterior mirrors with integrated rain sensor
Sport Chrono Package Plus
Sports exhaust system
Sports seats
Heated seats
Three-spoke sports steering wheel in smooth leather
Porsche crest embossed on head restraints
Navigation module for PCM
BOSE Surround Sound System
Porsche Short Shifter

Iâ€™ve replaced all four tyres with Michelin PS2â€™s a couple of months ago. It's also has 10 months tax to run. Jac-in-a-box Dave will vouch for the condition.

Anyone up for it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Â£30k cash, and I'll collect it tommorow...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Â£30k cash, and I'll collect it tommorow...


I'm sure you would.  Seriously, do you not fancy it?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Are you the only owner? How many miles? I'm just asking these to update the thread, no way I can afford to buy it unfortunately.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> Seriously, do you not fancy it?


Sorry mate, it's too rich for my blood.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Ball park figure would be handy.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> Are you the only owner? How many miles? I'm just asking these to update the thread, no way I can afford to buy it unfortunately.


No problem, should have included these details in the original post.

So, yes I am the only owner and have owned it from new. It has 18k miles cos I like to drive it and don't believe it should be sat in a garage. It's my daily driver also. For those who have a sharp intake of breath at the mileage, don't. A driven Porsche is usually a better Porsche than one that's sat in a garage and a few miles put on it at the weekend. :? It's certainly quicker now than it was when it was a few months old. 



kmpowell said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, do you not fancy it?
> ...


Shame, you'd of liked it I'm sure.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Â£30k cash, and I'll collect it tommorow...


I'll give you Â£40k cash and I'll collect it Monday. 

Seriously though, that's my ideal spec. However, the price is a tad out of my range at the mo.

Have you considered listing it in the Classifieds section on Pistonheads?

Are you going to let us into what your all time favourite car of the moment is?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Ball park figure would be handy.


???


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmmmm almost worth selling the house... :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

It's no good offering it without a price guide. Selling privately will be 'interesting', remember it's only worth as much some ones prepared to pay. :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Could be the family car I'm after.

However,



ronin said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Ball park figure would be handy.
> ...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

GT3 RIch? :wink: Lucky (hard grafting) Bu**er 

Been in the car a few times now...tis a beautiful car and the PSE; just how a Porker should sound!

Whoever buys will be getting a cherished example 

Pistonheads will be a good bet for a sale as will the PCGB forum

Dave


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Up for the right spec car


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Ball park figure would be handy.
> ...


Ditto....

H


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm open to any serious offers to be honest. I didn't want to prejudice the asking price at this stage, hence the reason for not posting it. However, it's got to start with a six.  List price of this car if you were to buy today would be circa. Â£75k

I've advertised on Pistonheads before and got nothing but time wasters however, as it's free and such a wide audience it's worth it I think. You never know.

Dave, you fancy it? Unless you secretly have a GT3 on order and haven't told anyone cos I know you like em. 

So, anyway I have agreed a deal on an MY08 997 GT3 in White (Spec more or less what I would have wanted myself) and can take delivery in the last week of August however, I've opted to wait for the car to be registered on the 1st September. I'm having to pay a hefty premium as I understand this car is one of only fifty MY08 cars coming into the country.

I would ordinarily love to just order a new one from the dealer but orders for GT3's stopped some 8 weeks ago and there is no stock anywhere in the country. Only existing orders which buyers are selling on at a profit...not happy about this but what can you do.

So, hopefully, price pending I may have a GT3 in White at the beginning of September.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Ok then & it's the only offer i'm going to make:

Â£60 CASH & i'll even collect 8)

Good luck with the sale & can i ask you a small favour?? when you get the GT3 (lucky fecker) can you & Tim go for a play on a track on the same day, as i'm dying to know which car IS actually quicker round a track, 997 GT3 or R8 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Ok then & it's the only offer i'm going to make:
> 
> Â£60 CASH & i'll even collect 8)
> 
> Good luck with the sale & can i ask you a small favour?? when you get the GT3 (lucky fecker) can you & Tim go for a play on a track on the same day, as i'm dying to know which car IS actually quicker round a track, 997 GT3 or R8 8)


You got it. As long at it isn't the west circuit at Bedford. :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> Thanks guys. I'm open to any serious offers to be honest. I didn't want to prejudice the asking price at this stage, hence the reason for not posting it. However, it's got to start with a six.  List price of this car if you were to buy today would be circa. Â£75k
> 
> I've advertised on Pistonheads before and got nothing but time wasters however, as it's free and such a wide audience it's worth it I think. You never know.
> 
> ...


Good luck selling it but for what it's worth, I found there to be little appetite for buying such a car privately when I sold mine earlier this year. It had 22k miles on it and was just over two years old. It had a similar spec to yours and cost me about Â£72k new. I was hoping for upwards of Â£55k but ended up selling it to the dealer I bought it from for Â£50k. They said the mileage went against me (and I agree with you that they should be driven) and the fact that I'd had the bonnet resprayed after some tosser keyed it (despite it being resprayed by Porsche). I found most of the independent dealers offered me less than the franchised dealers.

Anyway, good luck with the sale. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Very envious of your next car.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

raven said:


> ...I found there to be little appetite for buying such a car privately when I sold mine earlier this year. It had 22k miles on it and was just over two years old. It had a similar spec to yours and cost me about Â£72k new. I was hoping for upwards of Â£55k but ended up selling it to the dealer I bought it from for Â£50k...


Percentage-wise that's not too bad, although in terms of hard cash it's a lot, and I'm sure you were fed up at the time. The private sale market tails off dramatically above say Â£15k.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Are you buying the GT3 as your daily driver?

Just interested, because as an everyday car i think i'd prefer your current motor, the GT3 is a track based car is it not? :?

Either way you're very privileged to have the option.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Are you buying the GT3 as your daily driver?
> 
> Just interested, because as an everyday car i think i'd prefer your current motor, the GT3 is a track based car is it not? :?
> 
> Either way you're very privileged to have the option.


This was the biggest dilemma for me so it's a good point and I had the same opinion as you. That was until I had a trip in one. It feels, as far as comfort is concerned, very similar to the C2S.

So yes, it would be my daily driver.  With the odd trip to the track/ring...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ResB said:


> ...So, anyway I have agreed a deal on an MY08 997 GT3 in White ...


Sounds awesome, I hope you're able to shift your car and get this, looking forward to the pics 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Are you buying the GT3 as your daily driver?
> ...


I hate you. :wink:

...and they look ghastly in white too.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I can't believe nobody has yet complained and had this thread moved to it's rightful place in "For Sale".

Or is it ok to advertise posh cars on here, but not others?

Not that I'm complaining, I found it an interesting thread that I probably would never have read if it'd been posted on For Sale.

As you were.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> I can't believe nobody has yet complained and had this thread moved to it's rightful place in "For Sale".
> 
> Or is it ok to advertise posh cars on here, but not others?
> 
> ...


If you add in the odd 'fuck', 'bollocks', 'shit', or 'twat', there's a chance it'll be moved to the Flame Room instead. :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ResB said:


> ...So yes, it would be my daily driver.  With the odd trip to the track/ring...


Just been thumbing through the EVO car of the year 2006 from Xmas time when they loved the GT3. Certainly an awesome car. EDIT - Autocar 0-100mph in 9.2s :twisted:

One thing - it comes on the Michelin Pilot Sport Cup tyres that the M3 CSL did - apparently (and without doing a Clarkson scaremonger thing) they're pretty lairy in the wet or in cold temperatures. Would you be getting a set of winter wheels/tyres for this then?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > ...So yes, it would be my daily driver.  With the odd trip to the track/ring...
> ...


I queried this also, but have yet to get a reply. However, (hope he doesn't read this) It looks like I need a set of PS2's for the winter. Semi Slicks in the UK during winter in a 400+ BHP RWD car doesn't sound much fun at all. I'm pushing it in terms of finance for the car never mind another Â£1,000 on tyres.  Ah well....the family can eat bread and water for a month.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ResB said:


> ...Semi Slicks in the UK during winter in a 400+ BHP RWD car doesn't sound much fun at all...


100% right there, you'll end up being slower than all the diesel FWD boxes. I found some decent pics of the Cups, definitely too lairy for our winters IMHO.

IIRC they made a significant difference to the CSL's 'ring time, but obviously with the pleasure/pain theory, they're awesome in the warm/dry but a disaster in the wet/cold.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You absolutely will not be wanting to run MPSC tyres in the winter. It will also not be a good idea if it is very wet. Also you have to be careful when you first set off, they will just let go if not warmed gently through a few corners first, even in the dry. This process takes a little longer if it's a crisp morning.

Mega tyres though, just not suitable for everyday use. Personally I would not consider running a GT3 on cup tyres as a daily driver, even in the summer. You'll either have to go too slowly on those short errands we use our daily cars for, or else you'll end up in a tree.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If you are spending Â£75K on a GT3, why not finance the extra few Â£k for a set of Porsche European spec winter alloys and tyres? It will make everyday driving through the long winter etc, far more predictable and safer. Plus your summer wheels will avoid all the salt etc.

Do check out this months Car mag for the editorial where the guy wrote off a new GT3 with his daughter on board, at night, after hitting standing water on M way and flying off into the trees. Big tyres hate standing water, Cup tyres more so.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

STOP IT!...ya scaring me now. 

It would be nice to get a new GT3 for Â£75k I can tell you. Basically the list for a standard car with the comfort pack is about Â£83-85k. Then there is a premium to pay... 

The seller has just confirmed it comes with Cup Tyres. Think if I secure the car, I'll change them for PS2's and sell them to some track junkie. Â£1,200 for a set not fitted. Got to be worth Â£800 to a Â£1,000.

Just gotta sell mine for a decent price. 

[edit]

Just heard a rumor about the new GT3. Apparently a new version to coincide with the new 997 make over / refresh in 2008/2009.

The new GT3 is having the 3.8 ltr engine and will develop about 440bhp. It is said the current GT3 will lose quite a bit of money on it's release. 

NOW WHAT....G'DAMN...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> STOP IT!...ya scaring me now.
> 
> It would be nice to get a new GT3 for Â£75k I can tell you. Basically the list for a standard car with the comfort pack is about Â£83-85k. Then there is a premium to pay...
> 
> ...


If you thought like this you'd never buy a new car. Go for it mate! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

ResB, for the last few months I've had a GT3 order placed with my premier dealer in Atlanta. I'm moving it for the MKII... the rumours seem to be true and the 3.8 + more HP + DSG type box option looks very likely. IMO, one will take a bath on the resale of the current GT3. Just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Mayur said:


> ResB, for the last few months I've had a GT3 order placed with my premier dealer in Atlanta. I'm moving it for the MKII... the rumours seem to be true and the 3.8 + more HP + DSG type box option looks very likely. IMO, one will take a bath on the resale of the current GT3. Just my 2 pennies worth.


How about using this information to get a discount on the MKI? They are sure to be getting a lot of cancelled orders... :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> STOP IT!...ya scaring me now.
> 
> It would be nice to get a new GT3 for Â£75k I can tell you. Basically the list for a standard car with the comfort pack is about Â£83-85k. Then there is a premium to pay...
> 
> ...


The car is set up for those tyres - 1000s of development miles - but they are probably not best suited to streaming and very cold conditions. Still useable, but caution needed. In all other condition they will be supreme.

At Â£85K all the more reason to get a second set of rims/tyres. Cup tyres will not be worth much second hand. Whats Â£2K for a grippy winter?

2009/2009 is two years away for RHD models. 997 GT3 is still new here and now.

997 facelift stuff been around a while:

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/11/14/porsche-997-gets-a-subtle-nip-and-tuck/

Visually very little difference. Probably more happening under skin to improve dynamics and keep the R8 upstarts of this world in check.

Not sure if this will affect the GT3 997, since it would all probably have to be re-homologated for FIA GT3 regs.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Passed a 997 GT3RS Black with Orange on the M1 on Monday & nearly soiled myself 

It looked stunning 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I spoke with a few dealers today and they are all saying the same thing. Although they do not have any information on a pending MkII release, they are saying this is the next logical step in the GT3 lineup as well as other models also.

So, what do I do?

For me I'm going to see how things go with the sale of mine. If I sell it tomorrow for instance then I may take a view and just go for the MkI. Who knows, I might not be in a position to buy the MkII when/if it arrives in the future. However, I'm not buying anything if I can't sell mine in the intervening period.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well you are not shy about shedding few sheckles with the S, so why worry unduly about the GT3?

Just dont go crazy on the options.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

garyc said:


> Well you are not shy about shedding few sheckles with the S, so why worry unduly about the GT3?
> 
> Just dont go crazy on the options.


Gary, it's already spec'd.  I have no choice.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd personally be a bit worried about paying a premium to get one now, especially if a tweaked version is on the horizon :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Well you are not shy about shedding few sheckles with the S, so why worry unduly about the GT3?
> ...


OK, then express your reservations about the forthcoming 2009 GT3 and ask if they will meet you on some of the options that you wouldn't have specced had you been starting from scratch.

Or hold out for the mooted 998 4.0L flat 8 which is certain to decimate 997 values, but be prepared for it to do an E92 M3 and be actually worse than the outgoing 997GT3 phase ii. :wink:

You could wait forever cos Porsche are not going to stop releasing bettre models.

Negotiate.

OT No one has yet mentioned the joint Audi R4/next Cayman project? Jampott is gonna love it. :twisted:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I hear what you're saying Gary. There seems to be a lot of demand for the 997 GT3, so if it's not me, I guess it will be someone else who isn't as perhaps financially cautious as myself.

4ltr flat eight eh? It'll happen soon enough, the competition has got too close. to the basic 997 models.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> but be prepared for it to do an E92 M3 and be actually worse than the outgoing 997GT3 phase ii. :wink:


Oy! Yet to be proven if you dont mind. :wink:


----------

